# Bearded Dragon: Wierd Noise



## Stexual (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey guys,

I've kept Bearded Dragons now for over 2 years (Christ! Time flys by!) and must say I now have a decent amount of knowledge on them however as the old saying goes "You learn news things everyday" and today i've noticed somthing wrong with one of my beardies and wish to share with you to see if you can send some advice my way.

I've got my 2 year old male beardie on his own in a large 6ftx2ftx2ft vivarium and he seems happy-ish apart from the fact he can smell 2 girls living above him (Have a gap which im trying to fill =D) He seems to be fine but lately hes been hideing away more often and just being a lazy fat ass lol, I've changed his UV and his temps seem to be just fine so unless its comming up to the brumation period im not quite sure =S

Secondly, Now I know some of you may not like this but I have 2 females comming up for a year old in october and yes they live together. They've lived together since birth and I split them up for a week where both got so stressed out that I was forced to put them back together, now they live seemingly happy together in there above 6ftx2ftx2ft vivarium. Theres a few things im currently worried about with these 2, such as:

1. 1 female has a slight undershot jaw which is rather sadening considering shes fed on nutrobal, calci powder (on her live food) and has the Arcadia D3+ 12% UV bulb. So i've put this down to being a slight bone disorder so im going to watch her and see how she goes. Any advice here apart from the usual calci powder etc?

2. The 2 females growth rate, When do females become fully grown? Im so use to having my male and im always compareing there size making the 2 females seem small. This is probally because theres a years difference but one can only double check =]

3. Yesterday my mum claimed that one of my females made a wierd noise as she was watching them. She claimed the noise was some sort of "Pressured Air" / "Hiss" / "Blowing air" noise :S I didnt belive her at first as I didnt realise beardies made a noise, However five minutes ago I turned around to see & hear one of my females making the exact same noise. I thought this could be stress related etc but she seems here usual bubbly self. Any advice on this? Could it be a lung problem or am I jumping the gun?

Edit: My mum just told me now that the same female beardie made a "Huuuuuh" noise, She thought at first it was my dog being sick downstairs =S now im beging to worry.

Thank you.

Craig


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Stexual said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've kept Bearded Dragons now for over 2 years (Christ! Time flys by!) and must say I now have a decent amount of knowledge on them however as the old saying goes "You learn news things everyday" and today i've noticed somthing wrong with one of my beardies and wish to share with you to see if you can send some advice my way.
> 
> ...


Reply in red...


----------



## Stexual (Mar 11, 2009)

_Ben_ said:


> Reply in red...


- I said a week, Reallity it was 4-5 weeks with constant glass dancing, smashing into sides of viv etc =S

- Will be making a appointment tomorrow to see the vet.

- RI =[ Is that bad? Fatal? The humidty in the viv is low below 30%

- Also her belly seems rather buldgy, she poops fine, theres no sign of eggs =/ Could this be part of the problem?


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Stexual said:


> - I said a week, Reallity it was 4-5 weeks with constant glass dancing, smashing into sides of viv etc =S
> 
> - Will be making a appointment tomorrow to see the vet.
> 
> ...


RI = Respiratory Infection, which can be cured by a trip to the vets (usually caused by higher humidity).

Not sure about the eggs, if it is eggs though it could be an issue as she might be too young to lay/breed. Has she been with the male at all? Either way a trip to the vets can confirm this.

As for your lazy male, mine was becoming more lazy of the past few weeks, and there have been afew threads about beardies becoming lazy in this time. So it seems like its that time.

I would say your male is fine (but keep an eye on him), but the females sound like they need a vets trip.


----------



## Stexual (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks ben for your help, Im going to book a vet appointment in the morning for both girls. =] Fingers crossed evrythings ok =[


----------



## ReptileLady (Feb 4, 2010)

What Ben has said is correct 

Vet visit would clarify whats wrong with them : victory:

Edit - Just read back through and saw the females are kept together, are you sure there is no dominance issues? As beardies will sometimes hiss is threatened etc.

As such - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buOeiTcO2E4


----------



## Stexual (Mar 11, 2009)

I watched the video and its not a hiss like the one shown here. I searched youtube and saw these two vids that are similar to what she is doing:

YouTube - My Bearded Dragon is Coughing/Growling 

However in this vid, mine dosent do all those stances and go black.

YouTube - Bearded Dragon coughing???

Its like this but not exactlly so to speak..

Heres a few pics of her, it may not show right but she always looks to have a big belly, its not eggs or impaction as ive had that checked and she poops fine...


----------



## Stexual (Mar 11, 2009)

Thursday Bump, 

Booking her down the vets today


----------



## loulou87 (Sep 10, 2010)

Stexual said:


> Thursday Bump,
> 
> Booking her down the vets today


I hope your beardies are OK, was just looking over a few posts and noticed yours and now im thinking about my beardie- sometimes when i bath him he blows up like a baloon and then he makes a sound like hes deflating- is that a similar sound to yours? i didnt think it was a problem though?! also he has a belly like that too- i thought he was just fat!! hes not impacted and definately not egg bound!! so im curious as to what you find out at the vets today! good luck and i hope that they are both fine


----------



## Jeffers_56 (Jun 13, 2009)

sometimes my male makes a few noises but its only after he's just eating and he is in fact burping


----------



## x-Al-x (May 24, 2010)

Hi
My female was doing this a few weeks ago.
In a panic as my local reptile shop was closer than the vets my girlfriend took her down there.(hardly any vets round here will see lizards) They felt and listend to her chest, apparently you can hear a popping sound when they breath in and out if they have RI.
Anyway he reassured us that it wasnt RI and she didnt make that noise for the whole hour i was there. She made it in the car on the way back though.
They told us that she was gagging so to speak as if she needed to clear her throat etc.

After some very wet dandelion greens she was sick and brought up a morio worm skin. 
Hasnt done it since. (Not fed her Morios since either!)

This could be the case but dont take my word for it. I have never encountered an animal with RI.

Hope all is okay with your girls! beautiful from what i can see in the pictures.

ALSO sorry for long reply.. My male has gone lazy too. But hes eatng, drinking and pooing.. and does go down for a wander from time to time, He does hate to bask though? which is weird.... Maybe i should research this but even has a baby he hates the heat.

Anyways let us know how it goes.
Good Luck : victory:


----------



## Stexual (Mar 11, 2009)

Cant get her in the vest till tomorrow =[ Thanks for the last 2 posts guy, she did eat a few morio's around a week ago. So who knows.

I just gave her a nice bath and she had a nice long drink and then started to do her "Coughing" I would say she coughed about 3-4 times in the bath, Though its not an actual coughing sound so to speak, its hard to explain propperly but like a cat sneezing or summin, just a air cough =S

I dont see how it can be a humidty problem leading to RI considering theres no water that can cause humidity in her viv, ok she has one of those small exo terra water bowl in the cool end of her viv that has only a inch of water in.


----------



## x-Al-x (May 24, 2010)

Could be that then But who knows =/ Hope shes okay.
Has she been to toilet over the last few days?

Also my local reptile shop told us to not leave waterbowls in the vivariums all the time as it can cause problems with there kidneys etc if they drink everyday. 
Mine dont have a water bowl i mist the environment and they drink off droplets and get hydration from veg which they have daily.


----------



## Stexual (Mar 11, 2009)

x-Al-x said:


> Could be that then But who knows =/ Hope shes okay.
> Has she been to toilet over the last few days?
> 
> Also my local reptile shop told us to not leave waterbowls in the vivariums all the time as it can cause problems with there kidneys etc if they drink everyday.
> Mine dont have a water bowl i mist the environment and they drink off droplets and get hydration from veg which they have daily.


The water bowl gets topped up 1-2 times a week, it usually drys up within a day so they have water there on a weekly basis atleast once. (No I dont leave the water to go stagnent or mucky, always fresh =])

Thats why I know it cant be a humidity thing =/


----------



## x-Al-x (May 24, 2010)

can u hear a popping noise if you hold her to you ear?
lol sorry wasnt trying to be bitchy like some people can be on here


----------



## Stexual (Mar 11, 2009)

x-Al-x said:


> can u hear a popping noise if you hold her to you ear?
> lol sorry wasnt trying to be bitchy like some people can be on here


What you mean? Hold my ear near her belly? or?

No problems, wasnt saying you was, infact you;ve been the oposite, a great help


----------



## x-Al-x (May 24, 2010)

When the man did it for us he held his ear to her chest and said if it was RI everytime she breathed it would rattle/Pop.
Also He held her down by pushing her... Its sounds harsh but she wrestled from his grip without panting for breath.. you know like we would if we run to far etc? if she pants then it could be RI.

Athena like i said just gagged. Another tip that i didnt try and im not !00% keen on would be trying to flush it out of her the other end? Of course there is the chance she will dehydrate.. =/

Its only from that one experience thas im advising you on though.... but if i can help then  Happy Alan and Rowena (gf)

Fingers crossed it is the Morio skin that is causing it tho.


----------



## Stexual (Mar 11, 2009)

x-Al-x said:


> When the man did it for us he held his ear to her chest and said if it was RI everytime she breathed it would rattle/Pop.
> Also He held her down by pushing her... Its sounds harsh but she wrestled from his grip without panting for breath.. you know like we would if we run to far etc? if she pants then it could be RI.
> 
> Athena like i said just gagged. Another tip that i didnt try and im not !00% keen on would be trying to flush it out of her the other end? Of course there is the chance she will dehydrate.. =/
> ...


Just had her out of her viv and had a little listen and couldnt hear anything to be quite frank. She was getting it bit pissed of and was struggling from my grip and she seems fine, no panting or any sign of coughing.

Would you advise me to buy that "Reptaid" product or "Powered Bee Pollen" and start giving it to her? Apparently they are good.


----------



## x-Al-x (May 24, 2010)

Hmm
Sounds like what athena had then to me. If she isnt panting then her respiratory system is working fine. Lastly does she gasp for air every so often you know lke take a bigger inhale sort of thing? Also just remembered reading somewhere that a symptom of RI is mucus around mouth..

Actually il just send link

Respiratory Tract Infection in Reptiles

If you still feel worried a trip to vets will do no harm


----------



## x-Al-x (May 24, 2010)

Stexual said:


> Would you advise me to buy that "Reptaid" product or "Powered Bee Pollen" and start giving it to her? Apparently they are good.


i didnt use anything with her... Just made sure her food was wet. As she was still eating but hadnt pooped for 3-4 days.

Down the reptile centre they said to try a laxitive.. cant actually remember the name.. Just a pinch of that in a drop of water and get her to drink it.. to poop the blockage out...

But the watery vegg seemed to work.. wasnt keen on the whole laxative idea


----------



## jue3487 (Jun 7, 2010)

my berdies belly sometimes looks inflated but it goes down, doesnt happen very ofetn though, hope ur beardies r all ok : victory:


----------



## Stexual (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey guys,

Thought i'd update you on how its all going. I took her to the vets today and they're not 100% sure to what it can be, though the vet said that she was at 1 breath per second which apparently is quite high for beardies. She's giving me some "Enrofloxacin" in which my beardie has to take 0.1ml a day.

If theres no signs of inprovement or things get worse I gotta take her down for a xray and have the vets keep her over night.

Fingers crossed this medicine dose the trick =]


----------



## x-Al-x (May 24, 2010)

All fingers Crossed


----------



## Stexual (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks like I might have to take her back down the vets on friday =[

The medicine the vets gave me stopped the coughed, Neither have I or my mum heard her or seen her cough since last thursday so obviously the medicine is helping.

Only thing is now is that shes nearly always having her mouth open =/ (Well all the times I go and see her) she hasnt now but she was earlier. So not sure if shes doing the natural heat lossing or has a RI


----------



## loulou87 (Sep 10, 2010)

they open their mouths to cool themselves down, what are your temps like?


----------



## Stexual (Mar 11, 2009)

loulou87 said:


> they open their mouths to cool themselves down, what are your temps like?


Temps are pretty much normal,

Got 2 basking bulbs at one end for them both to have a seperate basking area, they both reach around 105-110f then the cool end is around 75-60f


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Stexual said:


> Temps are pretty much normal,
> 
> Got 2 basking bulbs at one end for them both to have a seperate basking area, they both reach around 105-110f then the cool end is around 75-60f


Temps sound ok. Beardies tend to sit somewhere, heat up and gape at the same time. Its just their way to thermo regulating. Gaping is fine, but if it looks as if he is forcfully expelling air or making a noise then you would need a vets trip. If he is just sat there with his mouth open then its fine, aslong as there is a cool area if they need it, if they really wanted to cool down they would go there.


----------



## x-Al-x (May 24, 2010)

does she inhale deeply when her mouth is opem? thats always a good sign for RI is shes taking deep breaths


----------



## loulou87 (Sep 10, 2010)

60F is a little low- you should try to get it nearer to 80-85- just my opinion and it seems they eat much better- saying that george is being tempremental at the minute!! 
is your beardie a baby? i think 100-105 is good for basking. i think that your beardie is just gaping to release heat, but like the previous poster says- at least there is a cool area if they need it, they can regulate the temos themselves. If the gaping is leterally your beardie sitting basking with mouth open and no noise then this is normal and no need to worry, just its a heatlover!!!


----------



## Stexual (Mar 11, 2009)

loulou87 said:


> 60F is a little low- you should try to get it nearer to 80-85- just my opinion and it seems they eat much better- saying that george is being tempremental at the minute!!
> is your beardie a baby? i think 100-105 is good for basking. i think that your beardie is just gaping to release heat, but like the previous poster says- at least there is a cool area if they need it, they can regulate the temos themselves. If the gaping is leterally your beardie sitting basking with mouth open and no noise then this is normal and no need to worry, just its a heatlover!!!


My apologies i meant 75-80f :blush: Shes around a year old now, so still a bit more growing to do.

No she dosent take nay deep breaths at all, just sits there with mouth open.


----------



## loulou87 (Sep 10, 2010)

Honestly I wouldnt worry, im sure she is just chillin!! I understand its hard not to worry about them im a complete nightmare myself- im sure i care for George better than myself!! 
I think she might just be cooling off, she has an option to move away to a cooler area if shes too warm and if her breathing sounds fine then Im sure shes just gaping and enjoying the heat 

Im glad shes OK!


----------



## Stexual (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey guys, Yea it seemed it was just the thermoregulating =]

Im gunna take her down the vets on monday though just for an over all check up and maybe an x-ray cause im not sure im happy about her stomach size. Her sister has what i call a "Normal Stomach" it has a sligh "Fatty" look to it like my adult male but not overly fat.

My girl here it seems, well it look like she has a swollen belly, i've had a feel around and the belly seems rather "Hard/bloated" is the only way i can describe it, and its been like this for months.. We've just put it down her being a greedy bugger when it comes to food (which ok, she is lol) but I think I ought to get her x-rayed 

Any thoughts?


----------



## eventfulfire (Apr 6, 2009)

LOL to Jeffers comment - very funny!


----------



## loulou87 (Sep 10, 2010)

Good luck, im sure everything will be OK, too many wax worms hopefully!


----------

